# PM-30MV-L



## wrmiller (Nov 21, 2013)

Anyone here own one? Talked to Matt(is that his name?) at PM yesterday asking questions about his PM 25 and 30.

Reason I ask is I'm wondering if a power table feed can be had for the 30? I can put a Griz 704 feed on the 25, but I don't think that will work on the 30.

The other question is the bottom dimensions of the 30's stand? I want to put this thing on a Griz mobile base and need to figure out which one to get.

Sent these questions to Matt, but he may not get to my email for a day or two.

Bill


----------



## Plas62 (Nov 22, 2013)

I was in a similar position a few months ago trying to pick out my first mill. I spoke with Matt then about the PM30 and PM25 mills and he recommended going with the PM932 for what I would be doing. I'm so glad I did it costs a bit more, but it is a lot more mill for the money. If you can afford the DRO definitely get it. It make things go so much easier.


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for the input. Much appreciated.  

I did talk to Matt yesterday and the day before. I have a little LMS mill and want a little more. We talked and I'm a bit worried about being able to drag a PM30 on it's 600lb pallet up my driveway. It's a bit steep. My wife thinks I should get the 30 anyway, but at 5'1" she won't be much help getting that thing into the garage.

But for what I want to do, the 25 should be big enough. I seldom ever use an end mill larger that 3/8", and while I do work with stainless and titanium for some of my projects, these are fairly small parts and I am comfortable making several passes rather than trying to take a 1/2" DOC in one pass. It's a hobby, I'm not trying to make a living. Biggest thing I need to put on that table will likely be a 6" rotary table, and that should fit fine.

Well, at least that is what I'm telling myself at the moment.

Bill


----------



## Ray C (Nov 23, 2013)

Bill,

By unbolting the column/head from the base, the mill becomes manageable to move in two pieces...  Either way, you'll probably need a lifting hoist of some sort as even the 25 and 30 are a bit more than one normal person can lift.  If neither money or space are a concern, you might consider the 932.  Still though, there's nothing wrong with the 25 or 30 but, they do sometimes need modification to the head gears in time.


Ray




wrmiller19 said:


> Thanks for the input. Much appreciated.
> 
> I did talk to Matt yesterday and the day before. I have a little LMS mill and want a little more. We talked and I'm a bit worried about being able to drag a PM30 on it's 600lb pallet up my driveway. It's a bit steep. My wife thinks I should get the 30 anyway, but at 5'1" she won't be much help getting that thing into the garage.
> 
> ...


----------



## erparis (Nov 23, 2013)

What sort of mod's are you referring to? 
Richard


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 23, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Bill,
> 
> By unbolting the column/head from the base, the mill becomes manageable to move in two pieces...  Either way, you'll probably need a lifting hoist of some sort as even the 25 and 30 are a bit more than one normal person can lift.  If neither money or space are a concern, you might consider the 932.  Still though, there's nothing wrong with the 25 or 30 but, they do sometimes need modification to the head gears in time.
> 
> ...



Hey Ray,

The 25 is manageable for me if I take the column/head off, as I can still lift 150 lbs or so. Not sure if I can do that 5 years down the road though, so I'm thinking a small folding 1/2 ton hoist should do the trick, and possibly prevent me from hurting myself.

The 30 is just going to be too much for this old guy to handle. I'm a fairly big guy, but I don't ever remember a time when I could pick up 300 lbs and walk with it. And forget 5 years down the road when I want to move back to Tucson AZ  

I appreciate the recommendation on the 932, and I have looked at it. Nice machine. But it's way outside my limitations.

Regarding the comment about the head gears: When I talked to Matt, he said that the plastic drive gear on top will break if the machine is pushed too hard. Although he said he's never broken one, I would make plans to upgrade to a belt drive and better bearings in the headstock to get 4000 rpm for small cutters. When I asked about the high/low gears inside the head, he said that there's one plastic gear in there but he's never heard of one breaking. I'll investigate when I get the machine, but I'm using this for fairly small work. I'm not going to attempt to bury a 1/2" end mill in 3/4 steel plate. My next project and probably the most ambitious, is a Quorn T/C machine. It's certainly the biggest, but I think it will fit comfortably within the work envelop of the 25 and my little 8k SB. Will need that 5c collet chuck for the SB though...(sorry, but I digress).

I talked to a lady at PM yesterday and she said that they don't offer a power feed for the 25. So that means I'll have to buy the 704 version from Griz and re-paint it. Not putting a green PF on a pretty blue mill... Always something.  

After talking to the Boss/Wife, I may even be able to swing this before Christmas!  :thumbsup:


----------

